

Ask HN: Steve Jobs a product of nature or nurture? - badclient

The most incredible thing that I find about Steve Jobs is his score in terms of building shit people not only want--but LOVE. He seemed to rarely get it wrong, at least in the past decade.<p>It often gets me wondering if his taste and sense of market demand was something he was born with OR something he mainly developed through the years.<p>I honestly don't know where I stand on this. Where does the rest of HN stand on this?
======
cpr
I wonder if Jobs' main gift wasn't so much figuring out what people want/love
(obviously everyone would love unicorn rainbows and time travel using their
phone), but figuring out what was just beyond the possible at a given point in
that direction, and then pushing his team until they achieved that "next
leap."

